

The Story of How the Apple Store Cube Ended Up in Manhattan - crapshoot101
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/09/story-behind-the-apple-store-cube.html

======
walterbell
> _" Around two in the morning, the group met in front of the GM Building. The
> 40‐foot cube was unveiled. They all agreed it was too big. It obscured the
> building. Macklowe was grinning. He then gave the signal, and the model was
> dismantled — only to reveal a 30‐foot cube he had secretly constructed
> underneath. His magic trick worked. Apple was sold on the smaller cube."_

This is a good lesson for software developers who need to convince management.
John Carmack had a similar story about convincing Samsung management.

